# Convert handle to nut retainer on Chronarch 100SF



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

I have 2 gold Chronarch 100SF and both handles got loose and I lost one. Called https://www.southwesternparts.com/ and got quote for $68 just for handle. the Guy at southwesternparts told me that people had converted to nut retained. I called Mike Cubbage and he gave me parts to order to convert to nut retained after he tried out the conversion to make sure iti worked. Thanks Mike.

I ordered through http://www.ereplacementparts.com/sh...CYfRc72RgcZaaB0vLFI_F1becUasu4SerkaAhWa8P8HAQ

Joe


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Well, I see that is not too novel after seeing several gold Chronarchs for sale that all had nut retained handles. 

Joe


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

i done this on mine using the handles off a curado 200 sf. the handles are even gold colored. handles, nut and nut cover with screw were around $17.00 when i did it.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Good job it looks just fine.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

That does look good. That handle attachment design is the only thing I don't like about the 100SF. Well, at least now that I've learned my lesson to never, ever, ever take apart the level wind / line guide mechanism. Ever! Never! Under any circumstances!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I like your converted ones. I have never owned a Shimano without a nut retained handle; it just struck me as giving up too much functionality.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

That's good to know. I have a few CH101SF that I'd like to change out the handle on. What were the PN you bought?


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

The numbers are at the house. I will post up tonight the BNT#'s.

Joe


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

*Part numbers*

BNT3550 HANDLE ASSEMBLY

BNT3903 NUT COVER

BNT2117 NUTT

BNT2119 SCREW

Joe


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks Joe.


----------

